# ***2010 Official Bowhunting Success thread***



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

May 2010, shot with a elite XXL, easton litespeed arrow and snyper 2 blade broadhead, one of the quickest kills I have seen all cought on self video.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

2010 South Dakota archery antelope...Shot this doe at 39 yards.


----------



## wvrebel81 (May 28, 2009)

*2010 NM Antelope*

103 degrees, 500 yd spot and stalk with a 48yd finish. Needless to say that shorts was a must.


----------



## gooseterrorist (Dec 29, 2009)

Made a trip to quebec here's what came back with me shot with Destroyer 350 and rage 2 blades both went about 30 yds


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Wyoming 2010
Buck 43 yrds
Doe #1 40 yrds
Doe #2 48 yrds
Strother Infinity & G5 T3's


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

*2010 Arizona antelope*

This is my 74pt antelope I shot at 60+ yards spot and stalk with my omen.


----------



## highdeehoo (Apr 10, 2005)

*Season is OVER*

Shot this cow this morning! FOB'd her!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

My 2010 Spring Bird - caught on video.


----------



## duckslayer096 (Apr 15, 2005)

Antelope, Idaho 2010
Mine:









Dads:


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

My 2010 Utah Elk. 12yd shot from a treestand!


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

My 2010 Mule Deer from SW Saskatchewan. 231" gross double drop tine 8X6. 25 yard shot.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*First tag filled...*

Just got back from my DIY public land mule deer spot and stalk hunt. This one is just over 22" tall.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

*homemade hunt*

got her opening morning with a hickory backed ipe longbow that i made last spring. verry rewarding to take one with homemade equipment! btw- i made the quiver & straightened/sealed/fletched/tipped the arrow myself too. 12 yd heart shot, then she ran ~150 yds & crashed into a dead tree, still in sight from where i shot her.

good stuff!
Rob


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

​


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Aug 24, 2010
32 yard shot
60 yard recovery
Columbia Blacktail


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

25 yards


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

2010 fall bear


----------



## govols (Aug 12, 2010)

*Doe*

Got her opening weekend, quartering away. I got to watch her and a few other deer for about 30 minutes before I got a shot, 18 yard shot. I hit high and spined her but the Z7 and slick tricks took care of business, i had to use an ax to remove the broadhead from the spine. she never took a step and was dead in 3 minutes. it was 80 degrees so I didnt take time to take pictures of her with my bow/pictures of self with deer, I had to get her on ice. I did eat some backstrap last night, excellent meal. 

She was my first bow kill in nearly 6 years and first with my new Z7:thumbs_up

I have a better picture that is having trouble loading up so I will try to get it up


----------



## govols (Aug 12, 2010)

*other picture,*

here is the close up. first pic was from my stand.


----------



## luftmech (Sep 24, 2009)

Sept 7 South Central Saskatchewan I don't know what he will score.


----------



## girlbowhunt247 (Nov 29, 2008)

2010 Ontario!!!! 









Watch this bear hunt on North American Safari, The Sportsman Channel, Week of September 13, 2010. Check your local listings for times.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*manitoba buck down*

big buck down!!!!!!!
20 yards shot with a 60ish yard recovery

night started slow with 3 does, then a small 4x4 a little later. nearing sunset I let out a few grunts and all hell breaks loose, 8 does, a nice 5x5, the small 4x4 and the one I shot come out. the one I shot acually came out of the bush behind me crused 10 yards to the side of me in the brush, then came out ears laid back to kick the decoys ass and wham bang fraser goes down. my wife and had him skined and in the freezer by one and off he's off to the taxidermist today :angel:


----------



## Zona (May 18, 2006)

*Arizona Coues Deer*

My AZ coues deer shot out of a blind at 12 yards. Gross scores 108".

Brian


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

sept. 9, unit 61 Colorado


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

G5 t3 entry hole










wake county, NC
Been watching him for 3 years. 
8pt 119"rough score 4.5 years old
9.12.10 7:00pm
25 yrd shot quartering to double lung
100 yard recovery watched him flip over backwards. 
g5 t3 did a number on him
Black Ice 71# 27"-----GT 75/95 25 3/8" 100gr. G5 T3----Spot Hogg Boss Hogg 3 pin----Xtreme Stabilizer
Paradigm Archery CTA----Carter 2 shot----Scentlok under ASAT 3d leafy Suit


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

Sept 6, DIY Wyo 6x6 288 P&Y


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*2010 Muley*

Another slick trick victim


----------



## IDTOAZHUNTER (Apr 5, 2010)

My first bowkill ever somewhere in Arizona. Hoyt Turbohawk with Wac'em broadheads.


----------



## shoei-hunt (Apr 27, 2009)

New Mexico Unit 15 Bull Elk










http://www.camospace.com/gallery/view/id_382940/field_/


----------



## littlefletch (May 4, 2010)

First elk with a bow on Sept 12.


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

First Elk ever. Eastern Washington Sept 13th, 30 yard shot didn't go 80 yards. I was in my treestand for 25 minutes, and he came walking in at 4:30 pm.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

First Kill of 2010 and for the Z7.

MA Black Bear


----------



## rjwilson4 (Jul 7, 2008)

*W. Washington Roosevelt*

Found him and his cows first thing in the morning. Tracked for 4 hrs. 60 yrd. heart shot, dropped about 10 feet from where he was feeding. Hoyt Vtec, Muzzy 3 blade.

First elk and first bow kill.


----------



## trailk11 (Feb 21, 2007)

Alberta Bear..May 2010

Utah Elk ...Sept. 6 2010
340 P&Y


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

*2010 MD Opening Day - Doe*

Never knew what hit her...she was done in less than 30yds.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

CT opener on Sept 15th. She dressed at 80lbs.


----------



## kenstieh (Apr 23, 2009)

*Opening Day Wyoming*

Took this nice 176 mulie on opening day in Wyoming


----------



## PSE'n in ND (Jun 18, 2010)

9-18-10
North Dakota


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Sept. 13 2010 Small 10


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

my 1st ever mulie buck. Big Timber, Montana. Sept 13th 2010









Tony


----------



## chinogoose (Apr 3, 2009)

*A zone*

25 yards hit him way back but the Rage two blade must of hit the main artery cause he was down about 100 yards from where i shot him.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Sept 17th 2010


----------



## CrazyN8ts (Jul 21, 2010)

My first buck with a bow


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

Shot september 19th at 935 am. Double lung at 18 yards with stinger buzzcit. Went about 75. My 2nd in two years and my second ever!!


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Shot this guy last night, Sept 18th. It was an unseasonably cold day here and I was pretty sure there would be some bucks up getting a little frisky with the scrapes and such..got lucky and he walked by at 12 yards going to check a scrape.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

First buck with a bow. 25 yards using Slick Trick's.


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

Sep 18 Nebraska, 38 yards, Z7 and slick tricks.


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

*Ky doe*

heres a doe i got in 90 degree heat today..


----------



## Jbdnew (Jun 25, 2010)

Shot at 28yds, the GrizzTrick broadhead anchored it on the spot. It was my first coyote with a bow, and hopefully not my last!


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

2 does and my first buck with a bow in the first week of 2010 NC season.


----------



## ribbedturtlenec (Mar 6, 2010)

Opening weekend in MN.


----------



## cubs65 (May 23, 2009)

Wife's first archery Kill Muley buck, 18 yards, spot and stalk-California 2010!


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

california success


----------



## brianb231 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sept 12th, Eastern Washington, at 6:30 Am. CAll this spike in from about 150 yards to 15 yards. He went about 60 yards after the shot.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

MD Sept 15 opener


----------



## reezenshooter (Jan 30, 2010)

*southeastern oregon mulies*

the first one is my buddy scott with his first bow kill, the second pic is my brothers and the last one is mine.


----------



## nt7332 (Jul 31, 2009)

First Elk ever, NM unit 15 
Shuttle T 100g cx maxima hunter 350. mathews reezen 7.0. 30yd shot, went 10ft after shot


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

My first-ever archery whitetail, double-lunged @ 13 yards on September 24, 2010 at 7:10pm.

DXT 65#, Cabela's Stalker Extreme 55/70s with 2" blazers, 100gr Slick Trick Standards. Taken out of a Treesaddle.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

September 22, 35yds....it's DOE time!


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 9, 2008)

View attachment 905080


Sept 17th DIY public land bull.

-Deadfall


----------



## DOGMAN82 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## outbacktodd (Aug 14, 2005)

A CT Doe..35 yards from the ground!


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

11 point....8:25am September 26, 15 yard shot from stand, muzzy double lung complete pass thru, 30 yard retrieval


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

*KC Area 11 Point*

With Pic uploaded. Sorry.


----------



## Syracuse (Jun 18, 2008)

opening morning... went 12 yards :smile:


----------



## Kevin85 (Jul 9, 2006)

My First Buck of 2010


















The story:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1322989


----------



## Syracuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Kevin85 said:


> My First Buck of 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet buck! nice job!


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Had a really tough season with a great ending. Elk hunting in Idaho gets tougher every year. Fewer elk with more wolves blowing them out of the canyons you are hunting in but it is still an amazing experience. I was lucky enough to find this big boy Friday evening. Couldn't get on him before dark. Chased him around Sat. morning and put him to bed. He bugled over 100 times during the day! AMAZING!

We started talking to him again around 4pm and he took his cows out of the drainage and up to a bench on top of the world. We followed and pursued him as fast as we could. He had finally had enough of our day and a half pursuit and came charging down the hill to run off his challenger. He stopped at 10 yards, the only shooting lane I had, and only went about 75 yards after the shot! He was the herd bull for that entire drainage. It was an amazing experience to be able to engage him 1v1! They are the most majestic and amazing animals! They have always lived in amazing places but the wolves have pushed them to new heights literally! I often see them using goat trails above 10k, a sight seldom seen 10 years ago.

7x7 Bull 
Idaho General Archery Season
Public Lands
DIY

He was FOB'ed, Trick'ed, and AS'ed (Anchor Site) I have used FOB's and Slick Tricks for years but the AS was new this season. I was very impressed. I was amazed how hard it was to get into proper position when on steep slopes. The AS kept me in place!


----------



## UofACat (Mar 25, 2010)

Northern Arizona Bull, 15 yards, heart/lung shot. He went about 200 yards on a "dead-run" before piling up. It was a tough/warm hunt this year, but in the future that will not be remembered near as much as the end result.

BTW, I'm 6'-5"...


----------



## djb0616 (Oct 6, 2009)

First deer on the year - Slick Trick did the job. Small buck, but now that I've got meat in the freezer it's time to work on finding the big boys.

Entry...









Exit...


----------



## mdhager115 (Nov 11, 2009)

Got this doe this evening on some Maryland public land. Hit shoulder and passed completely thru. She only went about 35 yrds.


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

Doe, shot Sept 11, 2010, 20 yards quartering away. G5 T3 broadhead.














Buck, shot Sept 19, 2010, 30 yards quartering away, from the ground. T3 BH also.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Blacktail doe - taken opening day general archery season, 8/28/10


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

*2 Elk Down in CO!*

My twin brother and I each killed a raghorn bull this year. The crazy part was that it was the day after our 30th b-day, literally only one minute apart, on the same set, in the exact same spot when we called in two bulls at once! He shot the first one, then as his was running downhill bleeding out, I shot mine in the exact same spot when he came up to see what was going on. What a sweet birthday present! The first pic is me, and the second pic is us together. I am on the left. Oh yeah, public land CO, DIY pack in on foot four miles back.


----------



## reezenshooter (Jan 30, 2010)

*new mexico bull*

this is my brother with his 325 5 point


----------



## prairetruck (Mar 8, 2009)

*2010 meat buck*


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Finishing out Colorado*

My latest acquisition: 8 Day bivy hunt. Colorado DIY Public Land.


----------



## joeorr213 (Oct 27, 2009)

sep 21 diy elk 372 gross waiting my 60 day for the official p&y score should be close to 355net.


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Killed this 5x5 bull on labor day weekend.








Killed this bear a few days later.








Spent a week calling elk for some buddies and took deer season down to the last week. Ended up taking this little forky to finish off the season. Sorry, its only a cell phone pic as I forgot my camera.








All of these were taken with a bow.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Opening day Oct 1 Ten pointer. Oklahoma Buck


----------



## Snake Braid (Dec 30, 2004)

2010 elk


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

*#22 Team Hemorrage +50*

#22 Team Hemorrage
White Tail Doe
+50


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is a doe I shot saturday evening.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

View attachment 909167
Opening day 9 point in Pa.


----------



## brickhard (Sep 16, 2006)

*First AZ Tag*

9 days scouting 12 days hunting finally took this little guy. Missed a much






bigger one twice. Missing a G2 and had a broken 6th. Gross 280 net 260.


----------



## buckmadness75 (Nov 23, 2008)

*cool looking deer*


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I shot this doe at 5:52 pm on Saturday October 2nd. The deer was at 27 yards when I shot.


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

*This Buck got Inspired!*


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Opening day doe in VA


----------



## buffalohunter (May 30, 2005)

*10-2-10 Illinois Doe*

First time out this season and first time out since my heart attack last Dec. Good to be deer hunting again.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

Took this 10 poijnter on Friday for the opener. 136 1/8 gross & green. Destroyer 350 with G5 Montec CS broadheads.


----------



## rapidsarcher24 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Central Wisconsin Buck*

Shot him on October 3rd. First buck with a bow and I'm absolutley tickled to have taken him. Shot hit the pump station and lungs, he only made it 20 yards before crashing! Haven't scored him yet, but I think he will barely break 120? Either way, I couldn't be happier!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

2010 Maine Moose, September 23.


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

4.5 year old Michigan doe. Nice way to break the ice at the start of the season.


----------



## Magellan308 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wasn't quite sure what he would score...so I did a ground check.


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

not a very big doe but she was the only one i saw tonight and the tenderloins were delicious


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

9 pt. York Co. York PA. 1st day harvest, 10/2/10. 26 Yd shot.


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

10-2-10 Opening Day 10 Point in Northern PA


----------



## camerongood (Dec 3, 2009)

*Maryland 7 point*

Got this bad boy on Saturday, October 2rd in Maryland. Shot him at 23 yards through both lungs. He is a mainframe 6 point with a 3 inch kicker off his right G2. My biggest buck yet!


----------



## seasidehunter (Feb 22, 2010)

*First Elk, First Bow kill*

New Mexico Unit 52,












First Elk, First Bow kill, Do it yourself hunt with friends as help. Epic hunt and fun.


----------



## RidgeRunr (Apr 15, 2004)

*First Doe for 2010*

First deer with Alpine Sabre. Easton Axis 340 and 100 grn Muzzy. RR


----------



## hoytphil (Mar 3, 2005)

Shot it 2nd day with my PSE vendetta, 8 Pointer


----------



## jarley77 (Jan 22, 2007)

After a rough season last year I finally redeemed myself with a nice doe on 10/5/10. I watched where she bedded and came out every evening so I set up for her. They always feel better when a plan comes together. One happy hunter! Would be even happier if I wouldn't have missed a mid 130's buck on 10/2 but oh well. Still very happy!


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

*first double tonight*

put a rage in the care and left a blood trail a blind man could follow


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

18 yds, 1830. They were moving early


----------



## souwest_ghillie (Dec 10, 2005)

Opening day.


----------



## pipedaddy (Aug 2, 2009)

10-6-2010
Stockton Lake Missouri










Bowtech Sniper
Toxonics sights
Redhead Carbon Supreme Lite Hunter Arrow
Muzzy Phantom MX


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

luftmech said:


> View attachment 894957
> sept 7 south central saskatchewan i don't know what he will score.


hoss


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Cow 62 yards 
Posten Stabilised
Martin Warthog
Victory Nano Force 
Muzzy MX4


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

*first time out yesterday*

well yesterday was the first time out this year,and i shot a nice doe.the broadhead busted thru her heart and she still ran every bit of a 100 yards spraying blood every were.


----------



## bmagee (Oct 9, 2010)

Chris Walls from Fired Up Outdoors with one of his Oklahoma does from 2010.


----------



## bmagee (Oct 9, 2010)

Chris Walls with his first doe of the 2010 Oklahoma Archery season!


----------



## bmagee (Oct 9, 2010)

Brian Magee from Fired Up Outdoors with a huge western Oklahoma wild hog.


----------



## provenji (Oct 7, 2010)

*2010 Elk Southern Colorado*

First shot at 40 yards was a little high and a bit back. I had this bull at 7 yards but he needed to take 2 more steps to clear the brush. He busted me and ran into a field. I stopped him with a cow call and had the 40 yard shot. He ran another 40 yards after the first shot and stopped facing me. I shot again and hit him in the chest (facing me) at 80 yards. The second shot was devastating. He turned and tried to run, but his front end wouldn't work. He was just plowing the field for about ten yards before he gained his feet and ran off into the timber. He only made it another 50 yards before expiring. First shot was a clean pass through that clipped the top of one lung. Second shot penetrated 20" and took out the top of the heart. 

Drenalin @ 29" / 70#
CX Terminator Shafts
Muzzy 3 blades


----------



## provenji (Oct 7, 2010)

*My Brothers Bull and Buck*

My brother took this bull and buck on the same day during the 2010 Colorado Archery Season. Bull was taken around 7 in the morning, and the buck around 6 in the evening. His son was with him for the bull, and his son and my son were with him for the buck.


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

15 Yd shot + open shooting lane = lung and heart. South western Illinois bruiser. I will measure him up and post the score when I get him back.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

PA public land buck. eating acorns on 10-7-10 at 25 yards


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

North Dakota Buck










Maine Moose


----------



## cofish (Oct 7, 2009)

*First Bow Kill*

My first deer and my first bow kill!
October 9, 2010
6:20 P.M.


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

*Second harvest of the season*

I took this doe Friday morning with a Muzzy MX3, first time using them and I like em'. Took another doe last Saturday afternoon. Good start to the season.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

*My first bow kill....well first deer ever!*

Took down my first ever deer opening day. Shot it at 20 yards with my Passion. Clean pass through!


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

First elk hunt.


----------



## clinometer (Aug 21, 2005)

I killed this one on Saturday...


----------



## Speuboy (Jul 5, 2005)

Shot 10/11/10 12th deer I have seen in 4times out this year and couldn't resist anylonger.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Got this little girl Friday PM


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

7th doe that passed the stand. 25 yards. Only day I have been able to go out all season. She kicked, ran around the back side of a tree and dropped. 

Hopefully one more before the rut so I can get a bonus buck tag.

Katera 60lbs
Beman ICS Hunter 400
Sonic Pro 85gr


----------



## Kounty King (Sep 30, 2010)

*Early Season 8 Point*

First buck of the season in our bow camp.....


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

A couple of Illinois buicks both taken the same day.......


----------



## bartl17 (Jun 27, 2007)

*2010 nm elk*

Spike elk on solo New Mexico hunt. Taken on Sept. 10th.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

Delaware doe shot in mid september.
10 yards, ran about 90yds, dead the last 70yds.
Mathews Reezen 7.0, Carbon Force Radial X Weave Pro, Rage in the cage.......


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

Delaware 7 point, shot 10-09-10. 15 yard shot.
Field dressed 183lbs.
Mathews Reezen 7.0, Carbon Force Radial X Weave Pro, Rage 2 blade.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Jersey fall buck


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Got this lil' fella Tuesday evening in Ohio


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

October 14, 95# Doe, 15yards, Mathews Monster & Snyper BH, went 40 yards


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Oct 14th Missouri 2010 bow kill Quest QS33 muzzy 100 gr 3 blade*


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Early September doe & PA Buck 10-05-10*

Early September doe & PA Buck 10-05-10


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

EXsystem - Hell of a buck man!


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

jrockne said:


> EXsystem - Hell of a buck man!


Thank you.


----------



## dbokman (Aug 17, 2010)

Shot this guy at 20yds out of a ground blind with my PSE Xforce SS 62# 28" w/ Rage heads in Southern Md.


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

First ever Buck. Taken 9-18 in a urban spot in NC


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

turkey 10-9-10 and first deer with a bow 10-13-10


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

My nephews first deer ever. Bowtech equalizer, ICs 400's, 0 yards to recovery, rage Bh. Congrats and welcome to the brotherhood Justin.


----------



## 1fastXT (Oct 18, 2006)

*Alabama opening day buck*

Killed him at 1810 on 15 OCT 10 using my Mathews Swithcback XT Easton FMJ arrows tipped with G5 Striker 100gr. The shot was quartering away entered half way down his ribcage and exited low behind the front shoulder, he ran 80yds and piled up.


----------



## Cade (Jul 21, 2004)

Gotta luv matching stickers!


----------



## BOHNTR06 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Another Alabama Opening Day Buck*

Killed 10/15/10. 9pt Mathews DXT and 100gr Grim Reapers


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

*South AL Doe*

Shot at 18 yards with my Mathews SB XT. Muzzy MX-3 did a # on her!! Only went 14 yards after shot, died within sight.
Praise the Lord!!!!


----------



## 721 Tomahawk (Dec 27, 2007)

I bet that was a hard shot with that arrow stickin out of your back!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Great Pictures yall... keep them coming....

Ashlintubby


----------



## coyotekiller (Apr 10, 2006)

*9 yr olds first buck*

I posted a couple of weeks ago that my son got his first deer with his bow this year at the ripe old age of 9. He decided to set his sights on a 10pt we had seen several times on the place. Yesterday evening he closed the deal with a 20yd shot and the deer ran about 30yds before piling up. I am super proud of him.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

721 Tomahawk said:


> I bet that was a hard shot with that arrow stickin out of your back!


LOLOL....Sorry, just stuck it down in the hole of the bed after rinsing it off....Going back tonight to try to get another!!! Will post if successful, we got too many does!!!


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Shot this 2 1/2 year old 8 point Tuesday morning around 8:00. Had two bucks at stand at the same time. This was the bigger one. 10 yard shot from 16 feet up. Nice double lung pass through with 100 gr spitfire. And my trusty 06 Tribute. He ran only about 100 yards. He weighed approx 155 (DW)nice and fat. He's already at the meat cutter. Gonna be some "good" steak and sausage this winter.




























I videotaped the recovery. Here is the link.


http://www.youtube.com/user/ConcBL7LukasR#p/u/0/5DW5U_eo1U8


----------



## m.mcolorado (Apr 16, 2009)

September 2010 DIY Muley Craig, Colorado


----------



## gewil (May 10, 2010)

I can understand why. Not only a great buck, but your Son looks so happy!!! Thats what makes being a Dad GREAT!!!!


----------



## ZIP1! (Jan 2, 2009)

*First archery whitetail*

It's not big, but it's my first with an arrow


----------



## Frankie G (Oct 2, 2010)

*Making the Best of A Bad Situation...and Getting Lucky.*

Yesterday morning was my third sit of the season which began for us this past Monday. At 7 am just as the sun began to illuminate the background, I spot a very small deer walk out of the thicket to my front right. As I was trying to focus in on it and not lose it in the background, in walks the attached button buck. Went behind a tree, I drew, took two steps out, stopped and put his head down and I shot. Terrible shot. Was all shaky and hit the deer either in the liver or gut. It took 5 steps to the left then ran and hunched down about 10 yards from my stand. I reloaded aimed right for the front shoulder and when I shot, he jumped and I miss and he ran off. Deciding it was definitely a bad shot, I tracked the blood about 100' to a dirt road and the blood stopped. On the other side of the road is a thicket leading uphill to a huge rock ledge. Rather than chase and risk bumping him, I went back in stand for the next 3 hours. Frustrated with myself for making such bad shots after having practiced in the off season, I decided it was time to track. I crawled through the thicket across the road below the rock ledge and looked in all the highest points, but I could not find it. I then walked around this giant ledge to get on top of it. It was the thickest nastiest stuff I have ever been in. Once I got on top, I took about 10 steps and up he jumped and kind of hobbled off. He was clearly not doing well. My friend who turned me on to hunting warned me several times that if I spooked him and he was not well shot, he could potentially run out of range. So knowing that I had just done what he told me not to do, I walked slightly in the direction it ran down the embankment towards the road. My plan was to leave him be and come back in a few hours. On my way down, I jumped him again and he ran across the road and laid down 20 yards inside. Since I could see him from the road, I got my bow, crawled into the woods, and took the final shot. 

I know I got extremely lucky for having taken such a poor shot, missing my second from such short range, then bumping it twice and finally taking him, but almost the same thing happened last year and after 3 days of searching I could not find the animal. It gave me anxiety nightmares for months and dampened my confidence in my shooting. I practiced every weekend over the winter, but never from a treestand so that is where i am off. Plus I just started shaking when it was time to release.

He must have sat on the arrow and pushed the broadhead through because his guts were pretty much hanging out. My first gut job and it was off to my garage. Checking him in this am and then off to the butcher. I know it's little, but I'm not a trophy hunter yet. But it is nice to settle into the season so early knowing I have a decent amount of venison already...now I can pick my spots and do some buck hunting and try and take my time a little more with the shot. 

Bear Element 28" draw 60 lbs
Montec G5's (not a great blood trail, but not a good shot either)

Frank


----------



## Amtb17 (Oct 1, 2010)

*first big game animal ever*









last 30 to 40 minutes of legale shooting light under 20 yards and she didnt take a step after i shot just droped like a rock


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

10/23/10 1725 10pt broken g4 on left. Bowtech Guardian/ Easton ST Epic/ Rage 2 Blade. 23yd quartering away shot caught both lungs went ~35yds. FIRST BOW BUCK!


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

10/11 6:00pm
20yard shot
50yard recovery
Grim Reaper Broadheads


----------



## Amtb17 (Oct 1, 2010)

if this dosent work im sorry its a doe but first kill and haing a heck of a time getting the pic to post


----------



## Hunter865 (Mar 13, 2009)

10/23/10 
First deer with the new Legend. 15 yd shot. 20 yd recovery. 
The Rocket Steelhead blew through him like butter.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

*PA Buck*

Shot this morning at about 8:10 am at 6 yards.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

My first buck in Virginia, 48 yard shot with my destroyer 340 and the atoms. first deer killed with my atom broadheads, down in 50 yards. i rough gross scored him at 124" and some change, with 22" beams and 4.5" bases, but narrow at 15" inside.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Snapped my Tib and Fib in half on Sept.5, needless to say not a very happy bowhunter having to sit on the couch. Some good freinds have been helping me into the woods and last week it all came together. A buzzcut at 22 yards and this guy never made it out of sight.


----------



## CCWhitetail (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll follow a fellow Marylander with mine from this year so far:


----------



## ropadop (Aug 22, 2002)

*2010 PA buck*

My best buck ever! Taken with my Elite Envy bow at 9:15 am, 10/26/10 on private property in Western PA. I have hunted for twenty years to finally take a buck like this.
He was following a doe. 20 yd shot with Axis arrow and Wasp Jak-hammer = Quick recovery.


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

10-21-2010
5:30 PM
16yd shot
0 yard recovery
Muzzy 3 blade 100gr


----------



## huntrz (Feb 20, 2007)

Killed this buck on October 17th and filmed the hunt myself, shot at 20 yards with a G5 Montec straight to his heart.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Doe #3 for the year*

40yrds T3 and the Strother Inifinity


----------



## silentdeathtx4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Killed 10/26/10, 50 yard shot, 20 yard recovery. New breed genetix and spitfire broadhead


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

ropadop said:


> My best buck ever! Taken with my Elite Envy bow at 9:15 am, 10/26/10 on private property in Western PA. I have hunted for twenty years to finally take a buck like this.
> He was following a doe. 20 yd shot with Axis arrow and Wasp Jak-hammer = Quick recovery.
> View attachment 923325


WOW! GREAT Buck!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

ropadop said:


> My best buck ever! Taken with my Elite Envy bow at 9:15 am, 10/26/10 on private property in Western PA. I have hunted for twenty years to finally take a buck like this.
> He was following a doe. 20 yd shot with Axis arrow and Wasp Jak-hammer = Quick recovery.
> View attachment 923325


:mg::moose2::moose::greenwithenvy:


----------



## Capt. Eddie (Apr 3, 2009)

My little doe for steaks and roasts. 10/20/10 0830 Mathews Switchback 70lbs Grim Reaper 1 3/8. 20 yards chip shot, she went about 50 feet.


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Sambar Hind taken at 38m, downhill shot, angling forwards and exited out the brisket, down and out in 40m, RAGE 2 blade BH.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

OH doe


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

The rut is on in Missouri!!!!!
Hit the woods at 6:30 this morning 15 minutes in to the hunt had a nice 8pt at 20 yards and smoked a wild grape vine on the shot arrow went left 6 ft off the mark. Killed the heck out of the grape vine though. 5 minutes later 6 pt on my drag line, not a shooter, 15 minutes forked horn 40 yards worked my drag line, 30 minutes later button buck even thought he knew what he was smellin down that old roadbed. 20 minutes went by and 2 does flat carryin the mail came down the road jumped up grabbed my bow as they went out of sight into a thicket, waiting for the buck now 15 minutes nothing sat back down and heard that old fimiliar sound. Looked to my left and there was a completely different 8pt crusin. He hit the drag line and it was like i was pullin him on that string instead of the cotton. !5 step and put one through the pump house, ran 40 yards and piled up insight! Left him lay, went and swapped trucks with the wife so i could get to him, when I pulled up to the corn feild the big 8pt I missed was in the feild chasing a doe and that was at 10:45. Wind was 35 mph, 39 degrees at day light and they were on it this mornin! Gonna post some pics as soon as I get them uploaded. Get in the woods and good luck!!!!!


----------



## Juskikn1 (Aug 29, 2005)

First deer of the year from 10/23. Slick Tricked from 30yrds with my Z34. Double lunged and dead in under 20yrds.


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*coyote*

Called this dude in and shot him at 30ydrs. If you are going to shoot a coyote with a bow, get youreself a mojo! All I can say is AWESOME!


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

bowhunter685 said:


> Called this dude in and shot him at 30ydrs. If you are going to shoot a coyote with a bow, get youreself a mojo! All I can say is AWESOME!


awesome!


----------



## scooter079 (Sep 30, 2009)

15 yard shot
martin mv2
gt xt hunter
100 grn grim reaper 
biggest doe ive ever seen


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

October 16, 2010 PA buck
2007 Bear Element split limb
Apex sight
Whisker biscuit
Beman carbon arrows
Rage broadheads
15 yard shot double lung he didnt stand a chance against the rage two blade broadheads. No need for a tracking job 40yards and done. Anybody have a guesstimate of what he scores. I wish I knew. Thanks for looking


----------



## musky48 (Oct 12, 2005)

Taken 10-29-10


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Indiana doe..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Congrats Chief


----------



## Tame (Aug 13, 2009)

First Deer with a bow!


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*10/30/10 Archery buck*


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Boar taken at 22m over the weekend, RAGE 2 blade....


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Taken Oct. 28 2010. 35 yards shot.


----------



## songndance1999 (Sep 5, 2007)

12 point taken 10-27-10. I was watching an 8 pointer that had walked past me at 5 yds and this guy walked up behind me. I turned around and he was looking me face to face at 3 yds. He slowly backed away and headed down the ridge. I called him with my can call and he circeld. Pass through at 12yds.
22 1/8 inside spread. main beams are 24" and 25". Gross green score of 179 1/4 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=926175[/IMG
[IMG]http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=926173


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

southern IL doe, 11-1-10


----------



## comstox (Aug 23, 2009)

I FINALLY got one! I'd been out 50+ hrs this season since the Oct 1st IL opening day. Small 8 point with a GREAT body. Directly under my stand! 5 yds I'd say. My best buck yet! Praise be to God!
07 Martin Cheetah - Rage 40KE 100gr.


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

This is my best buck ever 12yd shot and 50yd recovery :smile:


----------



## scooter079 (Sep 30, 2009)

best buck ever


----------



## Corkman (Feb 3, 2010)

a little variety


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Killed him on Oct. 2. Following 4 does. First kill in 2010. 
'08 allegiance, 60lbs, muzzy







]


----------



## e_brown (Sep 24, 2007)

*Finally*















First Bow Kill - First Buck ever - 5A PA State Land - 0730 opening day archery

Big bodied deer - rack has 9pts but isn't real huge or anything.

Hit with a Rage 2-blade.


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Another Successful year.*

Here is what I shot yesterday morning. Nice 8 pointer.


----------



## ScottParson (Jan 9, 2010)

Got this guy last night


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Got this buck Monday morning.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

geekster said:


> Got this buck Monday morning.


Sweet!

Oh major geek one!


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Sage


----------



## TripleJ (Dec 24, 2008)

2010 Oregon Archery Season. What can I say...2 tags, 2 animals. What a blessing! I shot the bear at 5 yards; it snuck into a cow call when I was elk hunting. I shot the elk at 55 yards. Now onto Blacktails with a muzzleloader. I can't wait!


----------



## spenn (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice Buck. We have a secret spot in Dobson that we hunt??


----------



## spenn (Jun 15, 2008)

This is from my bow hunt from Texas last week. Had a ball, but just coludn't get the big boy I was chasing all week and shot this 10 the last mornng.


----------



## KansanShooter (Oct 28, 2009)

Shot this little button buck last night. Thought it was a doe untill I recovered it this morning.
So this was my buck for the season. But hey...it's my first deer ever...and my first bow kill! :smile: it's meat in the freezer.


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

Zona said:


> My AZ coues deer shot out of a blind at 12 yards. Gross scores 108".
> 
> Brian


You have to be from AZ or New Mexico to appreciate a buck like that. That is a great archery coues! Nice job!


----------



## Joe73 (Oct 18, 2009)

Finally got one!! I changed vanes a couple of days before the season and its caused me 7 misses so far. But not this one. 35 yds from the ground. Never took a deer from the ground before. Good luck out there guys.


----------



## elkbow (Oct 9, 2010)

Where: New Mexico
When: Sept. 20, 2010
Weight: 900+ pounds
Antlers: 6x6
Score: 354
Shot: 30 Yards
Recovery: 100 Yards


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*2010-2011 Season*

2010-2011 Season

All deer were taken from different stands from multiple states.

PA 10 pointer (5D), NJ pointer 9 (zone 35), PA Big Mamma doe (5C), Pa doe (5D), NJ Doe (Zone 35)

The one picture of my daughter pretty much sums up my season.


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

*My 2010 Iowa Acrchery Buck*

Shot on November 5th, first light in the morning. I had been hunting all week on vacation. This guy came to me and I shot him at point blank range. Shot with a 2010 Bowtech Destroyer 350, Magnus Stinger 4 blade broadhead. He ran 100 yards and piled up. Not the biggest deer in the woods but I am pretty proud of him!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

another Missouri doe.......


----------



## Heater (Jul 29, 2005)

*2010 Ohio 9 point*

Shot this guy on Nov 2nd. Just sorry that my buck season is over so early! Any one in Indiana have a place I could hunt?


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

PA traditional doe. 131 lbs


----------



## JonTheArcher (Mar 26, 2009)

*Oct*

2010-Nebraska


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

11/5/2010
10pt
Lawrence County,PA (1A)
Mathews Legacy
Vapor arrows, Slick Trick 100mag
Double lung shot , dropped after 30yds.


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

*SW Pa. 8 Point*

Sat Morning the 6th. Came in to some Tinks 69 and a Primos can @ about 9:30. He was trotting the whole way in looking for the doe.


----------



## Syracuse (Jun 18, 2008)

*ohio buck*

shot this one in ohio Nov. 6th. awesome hunt, bleated him 12 yards away, double lung he dropped about 40 yards.


----------



## BasketRack (Sep 30, 2010)

*Halloween Buck!*

Yates County, NY. Halloween Day. 10:40AM. 7 yards. Mathews MQ1, Easton XX78,s and G5 Montec 125 grain heads. Trails End #307. 17 1/2" outside spread. 175 lbs.


----------



## Ultra Elite 55 (Jun 18, 2007)

Heater said:


> Shot this guy on Nov 2nd. Just sorry that my buck season is over so early! Any one in Indiana have a place I could hunt?


You hunting Union or Champaighn counties? I swear I used to hunt a bottom that looked identicle to this and there was an old farmstead in one of the woods.


----------



## toddlee0617 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Mid Missouri Bow Kill, 8 Point*


----------



## cjuvinall (Sep 15, 2008)

November 4th was an amazing night in the stand. The season has been pretty dead and I took this past week off to bow hunt. Before last night, I had seen minimal deer in range and only spotty rut activity. My wife and kids have been very patient while I was off chasing down some venison. Last night, the switch turned on! I saw 6 different bucks…all of them were cruising for does. Had some a few does come into the field only to be chased off by bucks. There was a very nice 8 pointer that came into the field at 5:15pm but he would not hold still…he was chasing this one mature doe who came 12 yards in front of me at one point. Anyway, this buck came out at 6:15pm and I shot him at 35 yards. 40 yard recovery with a very prolific blood trail…the kind we all like! My first 10 pointer and biggest deer to date! God is so good!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

New Moon Buck, shot November 6th 9:30 am


----------



## Doubleshot75 (Jan 31, 2007)

Missouri Archery 11 point


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

11/6 Franklin County MO
Got the whole thing on video


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

11-11-10 buck, shot at 4:15pm at 30 yards. Double lunged him but he still made it 250 or so yards. My best to date.


----------



## Mid-life-remedy (Mar 24, 2010)

I also posted this in the first kills thread, because this is my first kill with a bow.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

Wacem Exit 100 took this guy down with the best blood trail i have seen yet.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Nov 10th Manitoba buck, nice warm day? bucks were moving early? 15 yard shot 20 yard recovery, shot with a 2010 elite GT500 @75lbs, snyper 2 blade BH's and fmj340's


----------



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nov 6th 8:00am 35yard shot Hoyt Turbo Hawk 70lbs Carbon Express Arrows Muzzy 3blade 125 grain went 30 yards piled up under my brothers tree stand


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

*Indiana Doe*

I live in Michigan but have lifetime Indiana license so I still hunt there. Marting cougar2000 bow, 2213 arrows, and rocket steelhead broadheads. 10 yeard shot and she went about 80 yards.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*Here are a couple.*

I was lucky enough to take 2 bucks in a week.
The Whitetail was with "Ghost Hunter" in Missouri.
The Muley was here in Idaho.


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

*2010 buck*

November 7 Michigan fighter


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

*2010 Mulie*

Shot at 6 yards on 11-11-10 Clean pass through. He only went 25 yards and piled up! (the Muzzy through the heart seems to have that effect!) Great day, but unfortunately that means my 2010 season is done.:sad:


----------



## noluckalaskan (Aug 18, 2010)

11/12/2010 Archery PA (PUBLIC LAND) field dressed 192 lbs should go 150 inches 2nd P&Y


----------



## kardkutter88 (Jun 5, 2010)

Taken opening day of firearms in Indiana. Took the bow instead. This is my largest bow kill to date. Shot at 7 yards head on. I was 20 feet in the air. He went 200 yards. The blood trail was great. This is my third bow kill this year. I've never had more then 1 previous. I shoot a XI Velocity Extreme, Victory V-Force arrows, F-15 mechanicals, and a summit bullet backpacker.


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

My dad (who isnt a member on AT) got his first 2 deer this past week. He started bowhunting last year, got his first doe on 11-6-10 and shot his first buck on 11-12-10. Both from the same tree, both perfect 20 yard shots and both recoveries 30 yards or less. Good job dad!


----------



## jeh4269 (Feb 16, 2010)

*My Illinois buck*

I shot this buck on Nov.4th while hunting with Big Oak Hunting Paradise in Lincoln,Illinois.Field dressed 205lbs,10pt,17.5" inside spread,4.5yr old,140'P&Y.


----------



## sbarnes489 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Here's the one that I got Nov 5th*

8 point taken on Nov 5th in southwest MI. Not a big body, but a decent rack. Largest bow kill so far.


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

Never mind the words, poking a little fun at a guy I know(he had a little trouble with his arrow placement, several times-on the same deer).


----------



## B0wHunterB0b (Jan 6, 2010)

*2010 Bow Harvest*

Switchback XT Does it again


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Heres my 2010 maryland buck, killed on November 13th, 15 yard shot with the PSE, scorpion XP through both lungs, he went 40 yards.


----------



## DeadInside25 (Sep 12, 2010)

First pig with a bow.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

Ratttled this guy in on Nov 7th in Fulton county Illinois. My best buck to date.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Nov 5th - Blacktail*

Mendocino County Blacktail....


----------



## basinhunter (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are a few kills of the season all shot with my Athens Acommplice.


----------



## fatherof3 (Nov 15, 2010)

*First day in the stand.. 10-31-10 Central Indiana*

I shot this 9 pointer - dressed out at 204lbs - My brother shot a doe within 15 minutes - same farm.
Bowtech Guardian, Carbon Express, Muzzy 4 blade fixed 100 gr. 

20 yard shot, 50 yard recovery.


----------



## thardisky41 (Nov 1, 2010)

got this 8 pt. buck last season last day last hour on nov. 13th, my biggest so far!


----------



## robgiebeljr (Nov 16, 2010)

*11/6/2010 NorthCentral Pennsylvania, Potter County archery buck.*

11/6/2010 NorthCentral Pennsylvania, Potter County archery buck. Shot at 12 yards almost straight down with my 2005 Mathews Outback. 65 pound draw, Easton 2117 aluminum arrows, and 100 grain Thunderhead broadheads.


----------



## thardisky41 (Nov 1, 2010)

*** It was this season, last day, last hour, above is a typo***


----------



## joesquid (Dec 29, 2007)

SE Virginia 14 pt. I missed him but my buddy didn't the next weekend.


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

2nd Buck down. 18yd + broadside shot = double lung. 60yd recovery with awesome bloodtrail thanks to G5 Striker.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

January 31st 2010 KS turkey


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

March 2010 NE bird


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

11/13/2010 KS buck


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Southern Illinois 11/9/10. 8am. Second bowkill and a dream come true!


----------



## antiwheeze (Jan 29, 2008)

Indiana, Ohio river buck:
My largest archery buck.


----------



## Fletch NY (Sep 23, 2008)

11/17/10 Archery buck Central NY 8 point dressed out 158 pounds.


----------



## Bears a beast (Sep 17, 2009)

*1st buck with a bow*

Went on a guided hunt this week. I was able to kill a huge bodied 6 pointer. the deer weighed 250 lbs. This was my second deer with a bow, and my first buck with a bow.


----------



## awbeck (Nov 19, 2010)

*Iowa 10 pt 2010*









Oct 11 2010

18 yards

3:30 pm

Don't see it in pic but yes I am excited about it as is my best to date. 















​


----------



## poles93 (May 16, 2010)

I got this one one on November 3rd. Nothing huge just a nice solid NY farm country buck.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Southern boy having a great year in SC...
First archery spring turkey, no blind, leafy suit on a stool by a cedar, 15 yard shot over decoys and 30 yard recovery.








Deer season so far:
Early [email protected] 12 yards








Halloween doe @ 30 yards








Best archery buck to date @ 27 yards









'05 switchback, viper sight, GT prohunter 55/75s, 100gr Montecs, nockturnal nocks, fletcher 44 mag release and ******* behind the trigger


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Finally got my Buck*

Took him on 11/11/10 with my Alpine Assault, Victory Vforce 350 and Slick trick broadhead.


----------



## rlsmith14 (Sep 25, 2010)

I self filmed my hunt this year. Got a nice buck. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=JCw4IHlAt34


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

New York 11/19/10


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

KY rifle season bowkill


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Shot this 8 point in the Calgary bowzone over the weekend. 
-31 C on the thermometer, 30 Yd Shot, 30 Yd Recovery, Mathews Reezen. 
Didn't have a scale, but he was a tank.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

*My Kansas Buck*

Shot this guy on November 8th, 7:50 am. Shot him at 6-7 yards and he ran about 50 yards. Took out his heart. Rattled not even 5 minutes before he came in.


----------



## Remington64 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice pcs you guy all them are really nice pics i really like them have not shot oe yet :smile:


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

*MD Deer*













Somerset Co MD Deer


----------



## hunter7dbb (Feb 8, 2009)

*first bow kill*







Christian Nelson's (12 yrs old) first big game bow kill. Taken August 29th 2010 in Idaho.


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

Killed last Sat.


----------



## DOGMAN82 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nov.26 22 yds my biggest yet


----------



## CurtM85 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Georgia 8-Point*


----------



## Nuge Fan (Aug 24, 2009)

My season so far in central Arkansas


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Here my last day buck, shot during the firearm season with my new elite pure, 20yard shot 70 yard recovery


----------



## DV8Pilot (Jun 5, 2010)

First deer! First Bow kill! 12-1-2010


----------



## kidsRN (Jan 9, 2007)

*First kill EVER... *

Nov 6th, 20yd shot from the stand, ran 80yd & was down. Had NO idea he was this big when I shot him. He even ran to the other side of my stand & stood for a few seconds. Never gave his rack a 2nd look... only had my eyes on where my arrow hit. I text my other half to let him know I had shot a buck. He wanted to know how big lol. Told him I had no idea, but it was a good shot!


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

WOOOF! That's a monster! Congrats!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres my Iowa ten shot 11-23


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Took this one in Iowa on 11-28 at 16 yards with a Bear Game Over and Magnus Buzzcuts...awesome blood trail!!!!


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

*First Buck with Bow!*

First Buck/deer with Bow 15 yd shot grunted him in I'm Pumped taken on Nov. 2nd thank you LORD!


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Great First Buck with bow and great shot.


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's one from the west coast -California, archery, public land.

5x6 blacktail


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

I went out at 2:30 this afternoon to move my stand about 20 yds. It is right on the edge of a bedding area, and everything has been coming through out of range. I went to the inside edge of a cedar grove that had crp on the side I was on and then hardwood creek bottom on the inside. The grove is about 20 yds wide all told. It was probably 3:45 by the time I got the stand moved and a shooting lane kind of cleared out I thought I had made enough noise to scare everything within ten miles away, but I sat anyway. At 4:30 I saw my first movement. It was a nice looking doe with three younger ones behind her. At first I thought I was not going to get a shot, cuz they were about 35 yds out and I haven't practiced past 20 for a long time, but then they turned and walked right under me at about 10 yds. The second one busted me when I drew, and the lead one jumped about 10 feet and stopped. I had about a 12 inch opening right into her vitals and I took the shot. Got a complete pass through and I watched her run about 50 yds and then she disappeared. I heard a crash. At 5:00 I got down to look for the arrow and couldn't find it. I looked for blood and couldn't find any. I followed the tracks about 30 yds thanks to the snow on the ground, and finally found some blood; just a few small drops. Well I stayed on the tracks until I came up to some tall grass in a low spot. No blood on the ground, but then at shoulder level I saw a splash of blood In the grass. As long as I kept looking higher in the grass, the blood was really thick. After about 20 more yds I found my deer laying in the grass. It turns out that I had a high double lung shot. Guess who didn't bend at the waist enough. I was happy to bag one given the 7degree temps. Now I have one either sex tag left to fill.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

11-13-10 michigan bow buck


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Great Mich. buck g5! sons or yours? either way nice one! hopefully its the young mans..he really looks stoked!


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Sorry g5..didnt realize the young man was you. Saw that you had a diamond bow and crx in sig, but figured it out...Nice goin man!!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

A couple more Missouri does down...........









.
.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Buck taken in Minnesota during shotgun season...I stuck with my bow. Scores around 118. Taken with my Alien X that I won here on AT.
G5 Strikers.


----------



## Pitbulld45 (Dec 9, 2005)

Indiana doe. First week of bow season. PSE Carrera


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

*pa. buck*

Hoyt am bc


----------



## 912Kit (Feb 5, 2010)

*Nov 16th BIG BUCK DOWN 2010*

tuesday mornin, 3 does for bait - shot him in the right flank, femoral artery, walked 20ft, ran 20yds, tipped over! Scored 174 gross at taxidermists - waiting to make it official....my personal best - keep it real - keep doing it with the bow! lov my new Z7!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Missouri Oct. 28 Harrison county


----------



## CR 82nd (Dec 28, 2008)

140 1/2in. 82nd Airborne 100gr Rage North central Missouri


----------



## tjfromwash (Aug 25, 2009)

*My first buck with a bow*

This is my first buck with a bow. Shot Dec. 12. Thanks to everyone who is willing to share their knowledge on AT. Special thanks to Dean Bower for his his awesome informational thread. Reading that got me pumped to go and try to make it happen this year.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

You are funny bud....Stupid, but funny.

You better not have eaten any kind of meat in your life or you are just as "bad" as we are.


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*6x6 bull*

You wont see this very often. Late season archery Elk(dec 11)


----------



## TwoShox32 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

yes sir Cookie got one to show off this yr.


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

12/18/10 - 140", 10 point, main frame 8, Mathews Monster 60#, 26"DL, Sniper BH


----------



## gooseterrorist (Dec 29, 2009)

Shot him Dec 18th at 4 pm. He grosses 165 3/8 nets 161 1/8


----------



## chas1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice


----------



## njstykbow (Jul 30, 2007)

This buck was killed in southern IA on 11/22/10. 168 2/8".


----------



## superbuck (May 1, 2010)

*Few Illinois Bucks*

Tracey and I went to Illinois on my annual trip. She got a beauty 10 point that scored 147 7/8. Her first big buck. 
I ended up shooting a decent last day 8 pointer


----------



## BuckmasterRandy (Dec 24, 2010)

*When's it my turn?*

I always get so jelous when I see all these hunters with the big racks. I've hunter over 20 years and my biggest kill was a small 8 point. I just don't know how you guys do it. I've become accustomed to the thought that it's just not possible for me I feel like such a looser sometimes.


----------



## vogan32 (Dec 5, 2010)

This is my first bow kill. 11/28/2010.


----------



## ScottParson (Jan 9, 2010)

What a first congrats!


----------



## NCHNTR (Oct 4, 2009)

Pitt co 11/17
Big long nose doe
15 yd shot 150 yd recovery
Mathews Monster 7.0
Rage 2 blade 100gr


----------



## NCHNTR (Oct 4, 2009)

Doe
11/24 
Martin county
20 yd shot 100ish yd recovery
Rage 2 blade
Monster 7.0 
__________________


----------



## NCHNTR (Oct 4, 2009)

doe 115# with head and feet dragging
11/29/10
25 yd shot 130 yd recovery 
Meat seeker 3 blade 100 gr
Monster 7.0


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*8 point*

8pt in the snow!! 63# Elite Pure, 125g Rocket Stricknine. Deer ran 60 yards and piled up


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

this was a great year for me, actualy my best season yet. heer are my 3rd and 4th bow kill ever, the buck was my first buck with a bow.


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

*my 2010 oklahoma archery buck*

Took this guy on Nov 22 in Sw Oklahoma. Had about 300 nocturnal pics of him throught the season and a hot doe finally brought him by at 18 yds. Hammer Time


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Two MA kills 8 and 10 pt*

This my MA 8 pt and my MA 10 pt. Both hunts were self filmed during the archery season. The 10 pt dressed at 191 lbs. and had a 20 1/2" inside spread. Check out my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ0ZBfDwVwg


----------



## ArnyND (Jul 21, 2009)

*New Years Eve Buck*

Shot this buck New Years Eve with temps around -10. My best 8 point to date. 148-2/8ths. Partied a little extra that night.:darkbeer:


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Took me a couple months to learn how to upload photos. Here is my buck from 11/5/10. Came in a few minutes after rattling. Gross score 131". 5th P&Y in 4 years.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

My doe from 2010. Lots of nice deer there guys.
.


----------



## Blake P (Sep 14, 2010)

Va Bow Kill 10-5-10 One happy camper next to it!


----------



## e8jim (Sep 25, 2008)

indiana late archery season kill, my best 8pt. to date


----------



## dbl lunger (Apr 4, 2007)

*Wi 2010*

I shot this buck Oct 29th at 325 as it chased a doe. It was a great way to end a week which started out with me falling while setting a stand and as a result receiving 7 stitches in my left palm. 10 pts 134 2/8"


----------



## Fishcop669 (Oct 20, 2010)

*2010 Alberta Moose*

2010 Archery Moose on Sept 18, 2010, near Grande Prairie, Alberta
Called in to 8 metres from a treestand, one double lung shot - ran 30 metres, fell over and took one breath - dead within 45 seconds. Ben Pearson Spoiler Angle at 63#, Easton axis 340 arrows and a G5 Striker broadhead. I also have lots of pictures of it on my game camera earlier in the season (one attached)


----------



## knighten (May 15, 2009)

http://







I shot this arkansas doe on 11-14-10.15 yard shot.She went 50 yards and piled up.Hoyt lazertec ,gold tip arrow,spitfire broadhead.


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

*WV buck*

Shot at 50 yards with a Bowtech D350, ran 30-40 yards. Shot with a Grim reaper.


----------



## JAMIE (Jan 28, 2004)

A southern Virginia buck I killed early in the season. First time hunting out of this stand. First shot was a little far back,and he ran about 100 yds and laid down. Got down from the tree, eased up on him, and the second shot finished the deal.


----------



## txhunt (Jan 8, 2009)

First big buck with a bow. Taxidermist said 128 and change, 6 1/2 years old. Went 40 yards, saw him drop.Game camera actually took a shot of him 4 minutes before I shot.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Yesterday, Saturday Jan.15th, was the last day of Missouri's archery season. Had a perfect wind to hunt an oak-hickory ridge on a large piece of government ground in Mid-Missouri. With the snow cover and cold weather the deer were spending a lot of time on their feet feeding on acorns. Got a couple does for the freezer on the last afternoon.


----------



## bowhntr79 (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## nijimasu (Jun 27, 2006)

no excuses on the shot. I would never try this shot - I just didn't hit where I was aiming, and usually I'm a very good shot. On the upside, this was definitely the cleanest kill I've ever been in on. The deer crumpled vertically, eating sagebrush one second, and the next he was groceries.


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

Good miss!


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

russdiggins said:


> Good miss!


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

